# Apache2 ohne Mysql?



## spirit (26. April 2009)

Hallöchen

Ich habe da ein recht eigenartiges Problem.

Ich habe auf einer OpenSuse 10.2 Maschine, Mysql5 und Apache2 ein Script ins http-root Verzeichnis abgelegt. Der Inhalt und das Problem, ist die einzige Zeile in diesem einfachen Script:


```
mysql_connect('host','user','pass')
```

Als Antwort bekomme ich 

PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function mysql_query()

MySql läuft aber einwandfrei, da ich auf andere Datenbanken auf dem gleichen Server zugreifen kann. In der PHPINFO steht  garnichts von MySql. Wie kann es sein?
In Yast habe ich überprüft das die MySql Pakete installiert sind. 

Kann da jemand mit dieser Fehlerbeschreibung etwas anfangen


----------



## DeluXe (26. April 2009)

Dir fehlt wohl das Paket php5-mysql.


----------



## spirit (26. April 2009)

Daran kannes nicht liegen. Das Paket ist installiert


----------

